# Training collars



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The group we have on this forum train in many different sports. I would like to know from everyone what type of collar do you use on your dog when you are trialing and what sport it is. 

Example: Schutzhund uses a fur saver or choke


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fur saver only! Schutzhund
Our training is also fursaver only, or flat leather for some bite work.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

fursaver = schutzhund trial
ecollar, pinch, fursaver for training


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine wears the Mr. T starter kit... Pinch, E-Collar, and Leather flat to work and training.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

For training I use an e-collar and prong collar (flat agitation collar or harness for bitework), but get my dogs into the habit of having me put on a fursaver when I bring them out since I use fursavers for competition...oh, and the sport is PSA


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good so far. If you're wondering , I'm gathering info on just this. What sport uses what collar(s) for training and what collars are required for their sport at a trial.
Keep them coming guys.

Oh yes, APPDA -- e-collar, pinch collar, flat agitation collar, Fursaver, harness, Any collar is exceptable in training but on the trial field only Flat collars or fursavers (on the dead ring).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I forgot to include agitation harness during training.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Mine wears the Mr. T starter kit... Pinch, E-Collar, and Leather flat to work and training.


+1

i have done trials that will only allow one type of collar (either choke, fursaver, or flat) and have done one trial that allowed a pinch.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great, Now is there any dog sport that allows only a flat collar and no choke or fursaver? I see the pinch as a training collar but as Tim said I quess there has been some trials that allow it. 

Tim what dog sport was that?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If I'm not mistake, Schutzhund doesn't even allow the flat for trials. 
I'd be willing to bet that if they did, someone would figure out how to hide an e-collar in one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> If I'm not mistake, Schutzhund doesn't even allow the flat for trials.
> I'd be willing to bet that if they did, someone would figure out how to hide an e-collar in one.


QUOTE: The only allowable collar is a chain type "choke" collar, and the lead, when used, is attached to the dead ring. END from http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/activities/schutzhund.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> QUOTE: The only allowable collar is a chain type "choke" collar, and the lead, when used, is attached to the dead ring. END from http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/activities/schutzhund.html


Thanks Connie! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, I've heard of people taking a flat collar and installing bolts in them to make the dog think they had the e-collar on them. Go figure. I just heard this today. I must be slow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: It's hell when we have to try and outsmart a dog ain't it! I've had a national competitor tell me that there is no cheating in schutzhund. It's called creative training. :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Great, Now is there any dog sport that allows only a flat collar and no choke or fursaver?


At our agility club and classes, we can only train with a flat collar for safety. I don't remember what kind of collars the AKC/UKC/ASCA etc allows for trials.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Great, Now is there any dog sport that allows only a flat collar and no choke or fursaver?


AKC Rally?


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

we train in Schutzhund and Agility: I use a buckle type collar on puppies until they are old enough for a fur saver. In Bitework we use a flat agitation collar. I compete in NADAC Agility where the dogs run nakey.



Connie Sutherland said:


> AKC Rally?


I am 99.9% sure that they allow the same collars in Rally as they do in normal AKC Obedience classes.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

AKC obedience only allows a "simple" flat collar. No tags, no decorations, nothing. The best to do for AKC obedience is go to petsmart/petco and buy a cheap nylon collar with the silver buckle...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

When I done the AKC obedience we used fursaver. I used it when we got our CD and when we trialed in the Nationals in 2001. They also use a small choke in confirmation.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I just checked the AKC Obedience Rulebook (the online one to make sure it wasn't out of date) and all it says under the collars section is that the dog must wear a properly fitting collar approved by the judge and that there can be nothing hanging from the collar. When we got our CD last year we wore a fur saver for all three runs.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> I just checked the AKC Obedience Rulebook (the online one to make sure it wasn't out of date) and all it says under the collars section is that the dog must wear a properly fitting collar approved by the judge and that there can be nothing hanging from the collar. When we got our CD last year we wore a fur saver for all three runs.


Then maybe it's up to the judge a little? I know that when I went for mine, I had to have a flat collar...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How about PSA, KNPV,and anyother dog sport?


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Katrina Kardiasmenos said:


> Then maybe it's up to the judge a little? I know that when I went for mine, I had to have a flat collar...


One of the habbits I took from school was to always be prepared for whatever happens (that and I loose a lot of things and it never hurts to have a spare handy) so I tend to keep various collars in my truck in the case of a judge having a strange request...but thus far I've had luck with the fur saver.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> How about PSA, KNPV,and anyother dog sport?


I think I posted regarding PSA...

PSA requires a fursaver/choke on the dead ring for OB in the PDC and Level 1's. For bitework in the PDC and Level 1's, you need to use a harness/agitation collar also attached to the live ring of the fursaver/choke for the carjacking, then it's just the fursaver/choke on the dead ring for the handler attack and courage test (in the 1's you also have a surprise scenario).

In the 2's and 3's, the dog is naked. However, I have seen a scenario in the 3's (I had to do it with TJ) where the dog had an agitation collar and fursaver with a leash attached to the agitation collar and the live ring. This scenario involved an alert on decoys who were not wearing any equipment. So, obviously it was there for safety (as I posted out with TJ).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry Katrina I must have missed that, Thanks


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What I am seeing or understanding is that so far all the bite sports allow a fursaver as well as AKC OB. Am I right?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

AKC agility ~ either a flat collar or no collar.


AKC obedience and rally allow choke collars and fur savers.

USDAA and NADAC don't allow any collars.
AHBA only allows flat collars.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

USPCA allows a choker or a flat collar. They don't allow an e-collar. Not sure about a prong. 

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> How about PSA, KNPV,and anyother dog sport?


at trial:

all excercises with no collar at all. To and from an excercise and with on leash ob: a thin leather rope line of 1 meter (about 3 foot?), kinda like a showline.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------

